# Saltwater line for #8 ?



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Really depends on the rod but I've been happy with the sa saltwater on the meridian. Not exactly "new" but it's a good line


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

The SA Bonefish lines are very good. Cut a couple of feet off the front taper if it feels a little puny on turn over.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’ve been pleased with my Rio flats pro so far but my orvis all-around saltwater line on another rig finally came apart.
> 
> I was going to replace it with a flats pro but thought there might be something new out there that y’all might recommend .
> 
> ...


I like the Rio Flats Pro also. The SA Amplitude Grand Slam is close in performance. A good complement to the Flats Pro is the SA Grand Slam clear sink tip for finicky creatures.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If both your rods are 8's I'd go with an intermediate.
You can still fish an intermediate in shallow water, just not as slow as a floater and it can handle a little better when the water is kicked up in the wind.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm really fond of the SA Grand Slam, pick the texture flavor of your preference.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I picked up a flats pro intermediate clear tip on sale 40% off today. 

I’ll give it a try.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

rio dc flats pro and sa grand slam are my two favorites. In touch striper lines are nice too. Haven’t tried the new coating rio lines though. anyone have experience with them?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

And I ordered an amplitude grand slam for another 8. 
I guess I’ll find out who is who. 😀😀😀


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Amp Grand Slam is what I use and is a great line but keep an eye on the welded loop on the business end.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I got to try the amplitude grand slam today .

It’s a winner !

Throwing a pole dancer in 16 mph winds it did well.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Essay grand slam


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I got to try the amplitude grand slam today .
> 
> It’s a winner !
> 
> Throwing a pole dancer in 16 mph winds it did well.


I've been a fan of that taper since Teeny was making it. It's the "Bruce Chard" taper. Bruce was with Teeny for a while and they made it, then he moved over to SA and they made the Chard taper, then he left and went to Airflo, but SA kept making the taper, just re-named it.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Hatch has a great all around SW line. I’ve been using it on my 7 and 9, and love it. I would compare it to Rio Redfish, and have been finding it on Amazon for 40 bucks.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

I find the Mastery Bonefish works the best on faster like the Scott Sectors. I have noticed that I like a softer rod in 7wt for when most shots to fish tend to be close and something like a redfish taper works well and can easily get out 60' if needed.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

SA Mastery Bonefish (smaller winter flies) or Rio Summer Redfish (larger summer flies) are the two I am using right now.

I have the SA on a Sage Maverick (backwater and short range shots) and like the Rio on my NRX (open flats and longer reach casts)...


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Hank said:


> The SA Bonefish lines are very good. Cut a couple of feet off the front taper if it feels a little puny on turn over.


Or maybe 3’ !


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I got to try the amplitude grand slam today .
> 
> It’s a winner !
> 
> Throwing a pole dancer in 16 mph winds it did well.


dang, I would’ve mailed you one for free if i would’ve seen this thread earlier. I used it once in the bahamas and hated it. Could be my rod or the way I cast. I seem to be in the minority, as most people love the line.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Well the SA Grand slam was really casting well on the trusty ol GL2 that I broke today. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Well the SA Grand slam was really casting well on the trusty ol GL2 that I broke today. Back to the drawing board.


We need a “damnit” button.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Well the SA Grand slam was really casting well on the trusty ol GL2 that I broke today. Back to the drawing board.


damn,son, you're tough on gear....tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet....


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

fatman said:


> damn,son, you're tough on gear....tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet....


So I guess you heard about that too ?

it was a faulty anvil.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

And I know a few of you fellas that know me won’t be surprised ........but after trying the intermediate line today I brought home some good trout and a slot red to clean for momma for supper. And once again I delayed dinner a slight bit.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> And I know a few of you fellas that know me won’t be surprised ........but after trying the intermediate line today I brought home some good trout and a slot red to clean for momma for supper. And once again I delayed dinner a slight bit.
> 
> View attachment 168562
> 
> ...


I'm goin' straight to hell...but I laughed a little....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> And I know a few of you fellas that know me won’t be surprised ........but after trying the intermediate line today I brought home some good trout and a slot red to clean for momma for supper. And once again I delayed dinner a slight bit.
> 
> View attachment 168562
> 
> ...


Did you fillet your finger?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you fillet your finger?


Yup. 
got it back together though.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you went to er in Aplach, are you sure it is back together?


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

ryc72 said:


> rio dc flats pro and sa grand slam are my two favorites. In touch striper lines are nice too. Haven’t tried the new coating rio lines though. anyone have experience with them?


I just bought two of the elite flats pro lines. The coating is very slick, so far very happy. We will see if it lasts...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Yup.
> got it back together though.


Those clean cuts with a sharp knife usually bleed like hell but heal nicely! I have a few scars...pretty much catch and release these days anyway unless we go offshore.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

we should really buy Barrelcooker a cheap bottle opener.....


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those clean cuts with a sharp knife usually bleed like hell but heal nicely! I have a few scars...pretty much catch and release these days anyway unless we go offshore.


And clean cuts with a sharp knife don't hurt as bad. Dull knives hurt. Yep, I've got the scars too.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Why stitches?
Wrap that thing up in duct tape and keep fishing.


----------



## jrrisick (Mar 3, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’ve been pleased with my Rio flats pro so far but my orvis all-around saltwater line on another rig finally came apart.
> 
> I was going to replace it with a flats pro but thought there might be something new out there that y’all might recommend .
> 
> ...


I really dig the SA Tropical Titan


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> And I know a few of you fellas that know me won’t be surprised ........but after trying the intermediate line today I brought home some good trout and a slot red to clean for momma for supper. And once again I delayed dinner a slight bit.
> 
> View attachment 168562
> 
> ...


Damn buddy. I did the same filleting a redfish on Sunday. Cut through the nail and all. I skipped the stitches and just packed it up with Bleed Stop


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

flysalt060 said:


> If you went to er in Aplach, are you sure it is back together?



Can't be worse than the last place he had one stitched up.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

The Ol left hand has its share of battle scars. 
The right one gets all the breaks.


----------

